# New or used?



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey all

Been awhile since posting on here, I've downsized to only a 10g tank for the past few years. Been thinking about a large aquarium or pond. Pond is sort of the on the back burner due to costs to do it my way. Also in reflection pond season is only half the year so I'm spending $1-2 grand to build and then maintain something I can only look at for half the year. So have been leaning towards a large aquarium. I'm considering 55-90g more likely 75 or 90. Minimum would be a 4ft long tank for sure. Now I usually buy tanks used and usually haven't had much issues. I did have one problem with a 30g tank I tested it on the back deck no problems 3 months later it started leaking. Lost a few gallons before being discovered. Now I'm worried about a used tank because 75-90g is A LOT of water to leak in your house. I'm not even sure where it's going yet in the house. Could be the basement which isn't as bad.

I know members have purchased much bigger aquariums used but I'm still not sure which route to take.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Welcome back*

Hey there i generally have had good luck with used tanks. 
I think if u buy from a respected member who's honest and up front about the age of the tank and even better if u can see the tank filled ....chk the silicone seals and make sure they are not dried up or missing ..
I have seen new tanks leak as much as used tanks .it's just a chance u will take ...no matter what it's all a crap shoot.I would just decide what u want size and type 
Then you can chk out the used threads and compare to a new tank of that size ...
Jmho
Tom


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

depends what you want to spend - a used 75 will cost you lets just say $75 - probably get a new one for 150?? ballpark - probably less if you bought on a sale like BA at year end. I disagree with tom about it being a crap shoot - I am confident that there would be a lot less chance of a leak with a new unit - reputable companies are putting out some decent product and aren't looking for liabilities. But as tom says, if you know someone and have a good history of the tank, you could be OK. If $75 to $100 isn't uncomfortable for you, why not go new. Doesn't mean you can't get a used package with everything, filter, lights, etc - but still get the peace of mind with a new tank. Sell the used one to someone else who may want to tinker, reseal, etc?? If you're comfortable with that scenario, go for it. But for a 75G, if you're looking for 1 tank and that's going to be it, why not go new for the extra 100.
If you were talking a large 180, 220 - different story and a lot more dollars involved but for 75 and under, why look for a problem.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

alreu said:


> depends what you want to spend - a used 75 will cost you lets just say $75 - probably get a new one for 150?? ballpark - probably less if you bought on a sale like BA at year end. I disagree with tom about it being a crap shoot - I am confident that there would be a lot less chance of a leak with a new unit - reputable companies are putting out some decent product and aren't looking for liabilities. But as tom says, if you know someone and have a good history of the tank, you could be OK. If $75 to $100 isn't uncomfortable for you, why not go new. Doesn't mean you can't get a used package with everything, filter, lights, etc - but still get the peace of mind with a new tank. Sell the used one to someone else who may want to tinker, reseal, etc?? If you're comfortable with that scenario, go for it. But for a 75G, if you're looking for 1 tank and that's going to be it, why not go new for the extra 100.
> If you were talking a large 180, 220 - different story and a lot more dollars involved but for 75 and under, why look for a problem.


A new 75g at BA is $158, was in whitby over the weekend.


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

about what I thought at $150 - when I asked if 75-100 was comfortable for you, I was implying extra $$ over a used $75 tank, sorry for any confusion - if you're comfortable with the extra 100 or so it can offer you some peace of mind given your past experience with used.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It's not so much just the cost of the tank itself just all the other stuff that goes with it. Stand, lid, light most of which is harder to find in pieces used.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Personally I ve had 50g, 75g, 90g, 125g, and since last year a 180g, with several smaller 5g to 30g along the way, and sumps, etc, and I purchased used every tank and virtually everything else and don't regret it. Saved tons of money and never had issues. 
I also never resealed since I don't know how and wouldn't trust myself anyway hehe


Maybe I got lucky, dunno. Definitely don't buy a tank that has been sitting dry for a while. Also check the year of the tank, usually there is a sticker under the tank with that info. And hopefully buy from a member with good reviews. 


It's probably a new tank has better odds of not leaking but a member here, kevincao, got a brand new Marineland 300g which puked all over his floor.... So there is no guarantee!


----------



## alreu (Aug 30, 2012)

well you certainly have had a good run with used tanks ! No doubt saved a pile of money as you say. The OP on the otherhand had an issue previously, hence his hesitation. Some good suggestions on looking at used and upping the odds of a good turnout. The example of the 300 Marineland leaking is an unfair one re: new tanks as there seem to have been quite a few issues reported specifically with the 300 leaking


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Yup I realize that. Either way new or old make sure your home insurance covers aquarium disasters


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Good ideas guys, I'm not sure what I'm going to do but not ready to buy the tank yet either.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Im a fan of buying used tanks (as long as there are no cracks or chips) and putting in new silicone, its surprisingly easy to do. Getting new tanks is definetly the more convenient and safer route. From what Ive seen ..Ive only heard of topfin tanks leaking when brought new.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Buying used tanks from strangers can be a little iffy, but from other members it's less so. How come you're no longer getting an aquarium? Oops, misread, how come you're not ready to get another one?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Other priorities at the moment. Had to get a new laptop as my current one was on it's way out. I've been thinking about a large tank for awhile, not ready yet to pull the trigger and still doing a bit of research as what's the best course of action. Not sure where it would go either probably the basement but that's still a question mark in terms of what I want to do with the space.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Planning is one of the funnest parts of this hobby!

If you are looking for a tank, I recently got a 90g from a very generous member that I was going to use for a grow system project. The tank is in very good condition with a tiny aesthetic chip. I've been tempted many times to stock it with some nice fish instead!
So if you'd like, you're welcome to it, I'm sure the member I got it from would be just as happy seeing it in another members home. This would definitely cut down the price of your next set up.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

default said:


> Planning is one of the funnest parts of this hobby!
> 
> If you are looking for a tank, I recently got a 90g from a very generous member that I was going to use for a grow system project. The tank is in very good condition with a tiny aesthetic chip. I've been tempted many times to stock it with some nice fish instead!
> So if you'd like, you're welcome to it, I'm sure the member I got it from would be just as happy seeing it in another members home. This would definitely cut down the price of your next set up.


Wow man thank you very much for your generous offer. I'll PM you.


----------

